# 'Bama BRP's!



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Well the outdoor season is over and the time has come to grab the BRP's and head back to Lakeland Speedway.

I hear the guys at Lakeland have been experimenting with some different arms in the 16D cans. I hope they have their ducks in a row, I am sticking with the BRP/PARMA motor. I just may have to "tune" it a little.  
All of this is legal in the car class we run. The trucks are still stock, the only thing you can do is change the brush. We were running a handout motor, but I am not sure if that is going on right now or not.

I will try to get some video and post it on YouTube for you guys.

Jerry -- you and the Gang better be ready!!

:woohoo:


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Scott,
After Thursday night, you see that old habits are hard to break. The stock motors will still turn in the best average times on Jerry's flat oval. Plus, to carry and use the mod speed your line will change greatly pushing you car out to the edge of the track, into the marbles. Not a good place to be!

I played with a modified motor in my car, One qualifier and went back to the stock motor. The hi timing modified offered more speed 3/4 of the way down the straights. Just about the time you need to set up for the turn. My best lap with it was 2.75 seconds.
Heck I have been running 2.70 with my truck with the stock motor and kicking a 2.60 hard. 

A little brush & spring work and a good handling car that's the ticket. I did forget something "BEING ABLE TO DRIVE".

It's good to see you and Jason back on the 1/18 scale track.
See you next Thursday. Oh yea, the 1/10 scale Gascar along with the quarter pounder will be ready for the 08 season. All I ask for in 08 is less out of town work, amen!

Mike Clark


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Yeah, I think I got a low 2.6 in the car and a 2.7 in the truck. Man were our batteries flat!!

We will have them back up to par in a week or two.


----------

